# Bilderkrieg!



## AMUN (18 Juni 2009)

Regeln:

Also einer setzt ein bild rein und der nächste versucht ein zerstörerisches gegenteil zu finden,

bsw:





und das zerstören geht mit:






so und jetzt könnt ihr schaun womit die flutwelle gestoppt/ zerstört werden kann, muss nich sinnvoll sein, aber effektiv ^-^


----------



## Buterfly (18 Juni 2009)

*

*
* Deich*​


----------



## RustyRyan (18 Juni 2009)

Den Deich mach ich kaputt, und zwar hiermit :thumbup:






PS: Geile Spielidee


----------



## Katzun (18 Juni 2009)

aber nicht wenn ich dir deine hydraulikschläuche kaputt mache


----------



## saviola (18 Juni 2009)

geht es eben hiermit weiter


----------



## Buterfly (18 Juni 2009)

Ob er das aushält


----------



## Tokko (18 Juni 2009)

​


----------



## astrosfan (19 Juni 2009)

Der ist sowas von weg  


​


----------



## Daddel (19 Juni 2009)

Sollte kein Problem sein...


----------



## SabberOpi (19 Juni 2009)

Nix mit Feuerwehr hier


----------



## Tokko (19 Juni 2009)

Keine Chance alter Mann....



 
​


----------



## SabberOpi (19 Juni 2009)

Pffff die gute alte Boden Luft Raket


----------



## Tokko (19 Juni 2009)

....summmm.......




​


----------



## SabberOpi (19 Juni 2009)

Auf die Chemie


----------



## Buterfly (19 Juni 2009)

Dagegen hilft dein Insektenspray auch nichts mehr


----------



## Tokko (19 Juni 2009)

Johnny Rico macht den Bug platt.....





​


----------



## AMUN (19 Juni 2009)

Keine chance Rico lol4


----------



## astrosfan (20 Juni 2009)

Wird ganz einfach kampfunfähig gekitzelt 



​


----------



## Buterfly (20 Juni 2009)

Einfach gaaaaaaanz viele Socken drüber ziehen, dann kitzelts nicht mehr


----------



## Tokko (20 Juni 2009)

Vorbei ist es mit den Socken.....



​


----------



## Nappalover (20 Juni 2009)

vorbei ist es mit allem...


----------



## astrosfan (21 Juni 2009)

Respekt Nappalover :thumbup:
ziemlich final Dein Schritt.
Zum Glück kann die Matrix rebootet werden 



​


----------



## Buterfly (21 Juni 2009)

Gegen die Matrix haben wir doch was


----------



## Katzun (21 Juni 2009)

danach bleibt NEO auch nich mehr stehen



​


----------



## Holylulu (21 Juni 2009)

Macht nichts es gibt doch immer noch...


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

plötzlich war NEO wieder wach und super fit...


----------



## Katzun (21 Juni 2009)

pff die mach ich fertig 



​


----------



## SabberOpi (21 Juni 2009)

Pff das ding is doch garnix, das macht er platt


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

Wie ich habe deine Zaubermittel versteckt ...


----------



## SabberOpi (21 Juni 2009)

Pfff







rofl2


----------



## Katzun (21 Juni 2009)

wirkt hier nicht mehr


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

muss noch mal so ein Bömbchen aus meinem " Segelflugzeug " verlieren...



:3dmillitaire:


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

" sexy " lady super Katzun ....


----------



## SabberOpi (21 Juni 2009)

is aber schnell wieder neu erschaffen


----------



## Katzun (21 Juni 2009)

solang die platte mitmacht


----------



## SabberOpi (21 Juni 2009)

na gegen IBM hab ich doch auch was


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

dann war das wohl die Wasserbombe die ich aus meinem " Segelflugzeug " gedropped habe... SabberOpi


----------



## SabberOpi (21 Juni 2009)

Werd nicht nass


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

hier für deinen Microsoft ...

Troja das Dorf erwacht...

und kommt zu Besuch...


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

und für Geld macht Kaspersky und Family einiges....







leider stecken die unter einer Decke


----------



## SabberOpi (21 Juni 2009)

Fail, Nappalover, du musst die nadel zerstören


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

die hatte ich vorher noch garnicht gesehen ....


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

aber kein problem...


----------



## Katzun (21 Juni 2009)

kühlt nach einer zeit auch ab


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

mit dieser Zeitmaschine kann ich zurück in die Vergangenheit...


----------



## SabberOpi (21 Juni 2009)

Wenn noch genügend Saft da ist


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

kein Problem...




der Dynamo , wird von der Bilderzahl im Bilderkrieg angetrieben...

desto mehr Antworten desto besser läuft das Ding...


----------



## Katzun (21 Juni 2009)

aber nicht bei einem platten:


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

bei Vollgummi kein Problem...


----------



## bluebravo (21 Juni 2009)

da kommst mit deinen vollgummireifen auch nicht weiter






^^ ÖL fleck


----------



## Buterfly (21 Juni 2009)

Da hol ich die Leute von Greenpeace und die machen den Ölfleck weg


----------



## bluebravo (21 Juni 2009)

die werden das schon richten


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

Cop Killaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah....


----------



## bluebravo (21 Juni 2009)

wenns verboten ist oder sich jemand dran stört, dann einfach löschen


----------



## Nappalover (21 Juni 2009)

kein problem dafür gibts ja meine Bömbchen...


----------



## SabberOpi (21 Juni 2009)

Dein Bömbchen wird langsam langweilig und so macht das auch keinen Spass...


----------



## astrosfan (22 Juni 2009)

Als letzte Rettung aus dem atomaren Fallout
wurden beim Bund Atropin-Injektoren verteilt 



​


----------



## Katzun (22 Juni 2009)

gegen mein virus gibts keine impfung


----------



## Nappalover (22 Juni 2009)

Fail SabberOpi , dass war nicht die richtige Antwort ... und super astrofan ... u take the challenege...


----------



## Buterfly (22 Juni 2009)

Bei ner Krankheit einfach mal für ein paar Tage ins Bett und dann sind deine Viren auch weg


----------



## Daddel (23 Juni 2009)

Erholsamer Schlaf ist sone sache wenn nebenan ne 3 Tages Party läuft ...


----------



## Katzun (23 Juni 2009)

pfff aber nicht bei mir


----------



## Buterfly (23 Juni 2009)

Die schicken wir zum Baden


----------



## AMUN (23 Juni 2009)

Und trockenlegen


----------



## astrosfan (24 Juni 2009)

Mit PU-Schaum zugedichtet 



​


----------



## Daddel (24 Juni 2009)

Ach das bekommen wir wieder auf.....


----------



## Buterfly (24 Juni 2009)

Den lenken wir ab


----------



## Tokko (24 Juni 2009)

Nackte Haut......Sünde!!



​


----------



## astrosfan (25 Juni 2009)

Eat this 



​


----------



## Daddel (25 Juni 2009)

Diesen Frevel wird dir der Herr austreiben....


----------



## Katzun (25 Juni 2009)

mir fällt nix anderes drauf ein


----------



## Buterfly (25 Juni 2009)




----------



## saviola (25 Juni 2009)

hat Schleichwerbung gemacht.


----------



## Buterfly (25 Juni 2009)

saviola schrieb:


> hat Schleichwerbung gemacht.



 der war gut


----------



## astrosfan (26 Juni 2009)

​


----------



## Buterfly (26 Juni 2009)

Denen schicken wir einfach wen


----------



## Daddel (26 Juni 2009)

Da hilft nur noch ....


----------



## AMUN (26 Juni 2009)

dagegen hilft nur nee Schönheitsoperationen


----------



## Daddel (27 Juni 2009)

Boahh AMUN , der war hart , jetzt hab ich Augenkrebs...

Die sollten wir schnellstmöglich einlagern....


----------



## Katzun (27 Juni 2009)

das pack ich nach moorsleben, da ist es sicher aufgehoben


----------



## Tokko (27 Juni 2009)

Buddeln wir wieder aus.



​


----------



## Katzun (27 Juni 2009)

versuchs mal


----------



## General (27 Juni 2009)

*Die machen kurzen Prozess*


----------



## Katzun (27 Juni 2009)

der aber auch


----------



## Adler (27 Juni 2009)

Haaaaaa Ich verkaufe Ihn die hier


----------



## Katzun (27 Juni 2009)

dann steck ich dir einen korken rein


----------



## saviola (27 Juni 2009)

und ich hole ihn wieder raus



​


----------



## Hein666 (28 Juni 2009)

Deinen Korkenzieher sollte ich hiermit locker vernichten können:






100 Tonnen Presse....


----------



## Adler (28 Juni 2009)

Na da habe ich doch was gegen zu setzten


----------



## Hein666 (28 Juni 2009)

Deine Panzer werden mit Salzwasser überflutet, dann Rosten sie kaputt!rofl2


----------



## astrosfan (29 Juni 2009)

Dann entsalzen wir mal 


​


----------



## Daddel (30 Juni 2009)

Deine Entsalzungsanlage wird erstmal "geflutet"


----------



## Buterfly (30 Juni 2009)

Dein U-Boot schwimmt nicht lange


----------



## Daddel (30 Juni 2009)

Der kann meinem U-Boot gar nix tun , da er bereits ne anderen Job hat...


----------



## Tokko (1 Juli 2009)

Und alles wieder schmutzig.



​


----------



## Daddel (1 Juli 2009)

Haltet doch bitte mal sauber hier....


----------



## Tokko (2 Juli 2009)

Bei so hübschen Mädels hilft nur "Ugly Betty".



 ​


----------



## Crash (3 Juli 2009)

Betty ? Kein Prob er kriegt die schon klein



​


----------



## happy holiday (3 Juli 2009)

bluebravo schrieb:


> wenns verboten ist oder sich jemand dran stört, dann einfach löschen




ja ,weg mit der Rassistenscheisse!


----------



## Crash (3 Juli 2009)

Die kommen dahin wo sie hingehören ( Alcatraz )






​


----------



## astrosfan (3 Juli 2009)

Damit schaufeln die sich wieder frei 



​


----------



## Crash (3 Juli 2009)

Das glaub ich net




​


----------



## astrosfan (3 Juli 2009)

Den stecken wir in einen Farradayschen Käfig.
Dann ist Schluß mit "Magie" ​ 


​


----------



## Crash (3 Juli 2009)

Und weg mit dem ollen Draht - Käfig ( für alle nich Heimwerker das is ein Schneidbrenner )



​


----------



## Tokko (3 Juli 2009)

​


----------



## Crash (3 Juli 2009)

Die Abdreher gehen grad anderen " Geschäften " nach



​


----------



## Tokko (3 Juli 2009)

Faules Volk. Da helfen die "fleißigen" Kollegen.



​


----------



## Crash (3 Juli 2009)

Bauarbeiter ausser Gefecht setzen ? FREIBIER !!!!




​


----------



## Buterfly (3 Juli 2009)

Na dann Prost


----------



## SabberOpi (3 Juli 2009)

Metzgermeister Müller... und schon ist das Känguruh Wurst


----------



## Crash (3 Juli 2009)

Die paar Würste hat Angie ruck-zuck weg !!!




​


----------



## SabberOpi (3 Juli 2009)

Gegen Angie haben wir doch was


----------



## Crash (3 Juli 2009)

Und er gegen die Linken rofl1




​


----------



## Tokko (4 Juli 2009)

Das Single Leben ist einfacher.



​


----------



## Crash (4 Juli 2009)

Wer möchte da denn noch Single bleiben ? ! ?




​


----------



## Daddel (4 Juli 2009)

Ich schätze wenn die Welt voll davon ist.....







bleiben wir alle gern single.....


----------



## Crash (4 Juli 2009)

Zur not gibs ja noch ihn hier...




​


----------



## Tokko (5 Juli 2009)

Ist ein Kurpfuscher.

hat direkt ne Klage am Hals.



 
​


----------



## Crash (6 Juli 2009)

Hat aber nen bekannten Anwalt




​


----------



## astrosfan (6 Juli 2009)

Der wird von seinem Boss zurückgepfiffen 



​


----------



## Crash (6 Juli 2009)

Ist nicht mehr der Chef....





​


----------



## Tokko (7 Juli 2009)

Jeder bekommt was er verdient....lol6

 

 ​ 
​


----------



## Crash (7 Juli 2009)

STIMMT ...




​


----------



## Daddel (7 Juli 2009)

Tja , dann werden wir " Flachzange " erstmal niedermachen


----------



## astrosfan (7 Juli 2009)

Kein Problem 



​


----------



## Crash (7 Juli 2009)

Wenns soweit ist hilft auch kein Arzt mehr...




​


----------



## Daddel (7 Juli 2009)

Kein Thema , der hats schonmal hinbekommen


----------



## Crash (7 Juli 2009)

Klappt aber doch nur bei Gewitter !!!




​


----------



## Buterfly (7 Juli 2009)

Kein Problem die Energie bekommen wir doch hin


----------



## Crash (7 Juli 2009)

Hab mir sagen lassen sind nicht gerade widerstandsfähig...




​


----------



## Daddel (8 Juli 2009)

Tja du meinst wohl die " Irdischen " , aber wir sammeln Energie halt etwas höher.


----------



## Crash (8 Juli 2009)

Ist aber feindliches Territorium




​


----------



## Katzun (8 Juli 2009)

ach, dagegen haben wir doch zwei


----------



## Crash (8 Juli 2009)

Ob die ne Chance haben ?




​


----------



## RustyRyan (8 Juli 2009)

Die M.I.B. vieleicht nicht, aber ganz sicher die hier:


----------



## Daddel (9 Juli 2009)

Die werden Plattgemacht....


----------



## Tokko (10 Juli 2009)

Problem gelöst.



​


----------



## Crash (10 Juli 2009)

Problem gelöst ??? Nicht wenn man noch nach dem Feuerlöscher sucht....



​


----------



## astrosfan (10 Juli 2009)

Da sollte man sich nicht blenden lassen 



​


----------



## Daddel (10 Juli 2009)

Hier blendet garnix ^^


----------



## Crash (10 Juli 2009)

Da macht man einmal den Fehler und hört auf Daddel !!! 




​


----------



## Daddel (11 Juli 2009)

Ach , damit wirds wieder gehen...


----------



## Crash (11 Juli 2009)

Haben aber eine grosse Schwäche...





​


----------



## Daddel (11 Juli 2009)

Um Knochen kümmern sich andere....


----------



## General (11 Juli 2009)

Der holt ihn sich


----------



## SabberOpi (11 Juli 2009)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Crash (11 Juli 2009)

Ready to Rumble ???






​


----------



## SabberOpi (11 Juli 2009)

Law and Order


----------



## Crash (11 Juli 2009)

Mit dem Ding ? ! ?




​


----------



## Daddel (11 Juli 2009)

Immer diese Zerstörungswut....dann ebend Gerechtigkeit auf die harte Tour....


----------



## Crash (12 Juli 2009)

Setzt sehr schnell Rost an...




​


----------



## Daddel (12 Juli 2009)

Warte bis der wieder raus ist....


----------



## Crash (12 Juli 2009)

Ohne Leiter ?





​


----------



## astrosfan (13 Juli 2009)

Upps, geschmolzen 



​


----------



## Daddel (13 Juli 2009)

Ins Loch werfen und mit Stahl zugießen....und dann wundern was rauskommt....


----------



## SabberOpi (13 Juli 2009)

Gibt ja noch John Connor


----------



## astrosfan (15 Juli 2009)

Die beschäftigt den zumindest eine Weile:




​


----------



## Daddel (15 Juli 2009)

Tja hilft nix , wenns hart kommt hilft nur noch einer dann ist ende mit Terminatrix.


----------



## Crash (15 Juli 2009)

Wenn ich überlege hatte Superman eine Schwäche...... Ah Kryptonit !!!!




​


----------



## Tokko (15 Juli 2009)

Wird eingebuddelt für die Ewigkeit.



​


----------



## Daddel (16 Juli 2009)

Menschen machen nix für Ewig , irgendwann wird alles wieder ausgebuddelt...


----------



## Alea (16 Juli 2009)

ein Tsunami spült alles weg


----------



## Crash (16 Juli 2009)

Er kann das Meer spalten und so den Tsunami stoppen !!!!





​


----------



## Alea (16 Juli 2009)

ja aber geben Lucifer hat er auch nichst auszurichten


----------



## Daddel (17 Juli 2009)

Aber sein großer Bruder...


----------



## bathlet (17 Juli 2009)

Nageln wir ihn einfach ans Kreuz!lol4


----------



## Crash (17 Juli 2009)

Die Nägel sind alle krumm...




​


----------



## bibabaer (20 Juli 2009)

Dann werden wir sie wieder gerade hämmern...



​


----------



## Katzun (20 Juli 2009)

gewalt ist aber nicht erlaubt...



​


----------



## bibabaer (21 Juli 2009)

Katzun schrieb:


> gewalt ist aber nicht erlaubt...


Erzähl das mal ihm hier:





​


----------



## Tokko (22 Juli 2009)

Und raus ist die Luft....



​


----------



## Crash (23 Juli 2009)

Gibt Kraft und sogar Flüüüüüüüüügel....




​


----------



## Katzun (23 Juli 2009)

da helfen auch keine 10 paletten redbull der fliegt nicht 




​


----------



## Crash (23 Juli 2009)

Doch er fliegt ( wenn auch mit Hilfe ) !!!




​


----------



## Buterfly (23 Juli 2009)

Na dann gute Fahrt


​


----------



## Crash (23 Juli 2009)

Kaputter Reifen ??? Gelbe Engel !!!




​


----------



## astrosfan (24 Juli 2009)

Dann werden den Engeln die Flügel gestutzt 






​


----------



## bibabaer (24 Juli 2009)

Ach, die kleben wir doch wieder an...:thumbup:



​


----------



## Crash (24 Juli 2009)

Bin dagegen... Keine Ahnung warum ? ! ?





​


----------



## Daddel (26 Juli 2009)

Wo kleber nicht hält wird getackert ^^


----------



## Crash (26 Juli 2009)

Will was kaputt machen... HEY da liegt ein Tacker 




​


----------



## RustyRyan (26 Juli 2009)

Tja, diesen Monat wird das aber nix mehr... lol4


----------



## Tokko (27 Juli 2009)

Steigen wir halt um...



​


----------



## astrosfan (27 Juli 2009)

Da verdunkelt sich gerade die Sonne 



​


----------



## Crash (27 Juli 2009)

Da mach ich einen auf Schildbürger und hab einige Sonnenstrahlen eingefangen....




​


----------



## Tokko (28 Juli 2009)

Aldi ist abgebrannt....




​


----------



## astrosfan (28 Juli 2009)

Die Feuerwehr hat sich selber lahm gelegt 



​


----------



## Crash (28 Juli 2009)

Macht nichts , wir kriegen das Feuer aus !!!



​


----------



## Tokko (28 Juli 2009)

Wildpinkeln......gibt Ärger mit den Chef.



​


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juli 2009)

Kein Problem, der solle ihn kurze Zeit aufhalten





Und jetzt kommt bloß keiner mim KKK ​


----------



## Billy Shears (28 Juli 2009)

muss ja nicht das Original sein.
Ein Ableger tut's auch:


----------



## astrosfan (30 Juli 2009)

Die Clansleute werden von der friedensbewegten Truppe gestoppt 



​


----------



## General (30 Juli 2009)

*Ihre Freunde, einen haben sie schon*​




*denn Rest kriegen sie auch noch*​


----------



## Buterfly (31 Juli 2009)

Bald geht denen das Geld aus


----------



## Crash (31 Juli 2009)

Finanzspritze...



 

>>Bilder wurden hochgeladen mit PicUp<<​


----------



## General (1 Aug. 2009)

*Hilft auch nicht gegen die Armut​*


​*Leider​*


----------



## Daddel (2 Aug. 2009)

Damit sollte zumindest einem geholfen sein..


----------



## Crash (2 Aug. 2009)

Da war einer schneller...



​


----------



## Alea (2 Aug. 2009)

na dann wirst du fest genommen


----------



## Crash (3 Aug. 2009)

Bekommen zur Belohnung auch ein Eis... ( Und ne Fahne ) rofl2





​


----------



## Buterfly (4 Aug. 2009)

Mit dem Klimawandel gibt's bald kein Eis mehr 


​


----------



## bluebravo (4 Aug. 2009)

doch, wenn wir uns alle was ins eisfach packen...


----------



## General (4 Aug. 2009)

*Das geht nicht der liegt auf Halde*



​


----------



## Crash (4 Aug. 2009)

Aber nicht mehr lange...





 

>>Bilder wurden hochgeladen mit PicUp<<​


----------



## Tokko (5 Aug. 2009)

Sind aber nicht weit gekommen.....lol6



​


----------



## Crash (6 Aug. 2009)

Hätten nur die Schilder beachten müssen...




​


----------



## Alea (6 Aug. 2009)

*Bei DEN Schilderwald unmöglich !!!​*


----------



## Crash (6 Aug. 2009)

Hat mit Holz keine Probleme und kriegt die Schilder auch klein :



​


----------



## astrosfan (11 Aug. 2009)

Kaputt zu machen, ganz leicht das ist 



​


----------



## Alea (11 Aug. 2009)

ohne Batteriene sieht es man schlecht aus, die habe ich ihn gemopst


----------



## Crash (11 Aug. 2009)

Nix Batterien.... Its Magic !!!




​


----------



## Alea (12 Aug. 2009)

Blöde Karten... bei Queen Rockt die Bude


----------



## Buterfly (12 Aug. 2009)

Da mischt euch aber die richtige Queen auf



​


----------



## Crash (14 Aug. 2009)

Nee Buterfly... Die ist gerade beschäftigt...




​


----------



## astrosfan (17 Aug. 2009)

Ihr missratener Sohn hat sich schon mit den Mullahs verbrüdert 



​


----------



## Crash (17 Aug. 2009)

Für sowas bekommt er




​


----------



## Alea (17 Aug. 2009)

ohne Wort


----------



## Katzun (17 Aug. 2009)

wie jetzt die rote karte oder die mulas?


----------



## Alea (17 Aug. 2009)

Katzun schrieb:


> wie jetzt die rote karte oder die mulas?



Die rote Karte natürlich !!! was hast du denn jetzt gedacht lol5


----------



## RustyRyan (17 Aug. 2009)

Glaube kaum das du diesen Müllberg so leicht beseitigen kannst :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (17 Aug. 2009)

och, das geht recht schnell


----------



## Buterfly (17 Aug. 2009)

​


----------



## Alea (18 Aug. 2009)

okay kann anfangen. Mit dem Löschschaum dürfte nichts mehr anbrennen.


----------



## Crash (18 Aug. 2009)

Dann vielen Dank für den Schaum 



​


----------



## Alea (20 Aug. 2009)

danke für den Koffeein


----------



## Crash (30 Aug. 2009)

Sieht nach ner schweren Verrenkung aus... Darum hier schon mal der Arzt...




​


----------



## jopageri (30 Aug. 2009)

Hab ich noch aus alten Zeiten gefunden

[URL=http://img37.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=52243_Stell_dir_vor_es_ist_Krieg_klein_122_468lo.jpg]

[/URL]


----------



## astrosfan (31 Aug. 2009)

Dann kommt der Krieg halt ins Haus 



​


----------



## Kalif (31 Aug. 2009)

und weg sind sie...


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2009)

*Und dann haben wir den Salat*​


​


----------



## Buterfly (9 Sep. 2009)

Da haben wir doch Milla dafür 


​


----------



## Crash (10 Sep. 2009)

Kann aber noch dauern bis sie da ist...



​


----------



## General (23 Sep. 2009)

*Mit dem gehts schneller​*


​


----------



## Crash (26 Sep. 2009)

*Bekommt aber keine Startfreigabe*



​


----------



## Alea (1 Okt. 2009)

Damit kommt sie bestimmt weg !


----------



## Buterfly (2 Okt. 2009)

Der Fortschritt macht vor keinem Halt 


​


----------



## astrosfan (7 Okt. 2009)

Macht leider nicht mehr, was er soll 



​


----------



## Buterfly (7 Okt. 2009)

​


----------



## Crash (10 Okt. 2009)

Der ist mir ins Netz gegangen...



​


----------



## Buterfly (12 Okt. 2009)

​


----------



## Crash (18 Okt. 2009)

*Stein schlägt Schere :*




​


----------



## bibabaer (19 Okt. 2009)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind:





Papier schlägt Stein


----------



## Stefan24100 (19 Okt. 2009)

der Aktenvernichter


----------



## Crash (26 Okt. 2009)

Na dann viel Spass...



​


----------



## astrosfan (28 Okt. 2009)

Der klebt alles wieder zusammen...



​


----------



## Crash (1 Nov. 2009)

Wird damit aber sehr schwer werden :




​


----------



## Stefan24100 (3 Nov. 2009)

​


----------



## Buterfly (4 Nov. 2009)

​


----------



## General (15 Nov. 2009)

*ohne die geht es nicht​*


​


----------



## walme (15 Nov. 2009)




----------



## Alea (19 Nov. 2009)

Dann ebend Strom aus Früchten


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2009)

*Obst gibbet bald nicht mehr, sieht dann alles so aus​*


​


----------



## walme (20 Nov. 2009)

Regen in der Wüste!


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2009)

*Regen bringt Segen*​


​


----------



## Tokko (30 Nov. 2009)

Und alles ist wieder gut.



​


----------



## General (3 Dez. 2009)

*Der ist aber verstopft​*


​


----------



## Stefan24100 (3 Dez. 2009)

der Abfluss ist wieder frei





​


----------



## Crash (17 Dez. 2009)

Der Abfluss ist frei , aber auf welche Kosten ?


----------



## General (17 Dez. 2009)

Hier kommen alle rein



​


----------



## Stefan24100 (25 Dez. 2009)

den Teich gibts bald nicht mehr






​


----------



## General (25 Jan. 2010)

Der Rost ist da



​


----------



## Crash (3 Feb. 2010)

Mach mich schon an die Arbeit...


----------



## NAFFTIE (3 Feb. 2010)




----------



## Crash (6 Feb. 2010)




----------



## xxsurfer (15 Feb. 2010)

*Hihi....der wird kurzerhand zerlegt !*


----------



## General (23 Feb. 2010)

*Geht nicht Kabelbruch*



​


----------



## Crash (28 Feb. 2010)

Das haben wir gleich wieder


----------



## General (3 März 2010)

*Und dann sehe ich so aus "Auaaa"*



​


----------



## Crash (3 März 2010)

*Hättest du die tragen sollen ...  *


----------



## astrosfan (5 März 2010)

Da wächst was raus!




​


----------



## General (31 März 2010)

*Die Kralle kenne ich und ich setzte Jason ein*



​


----------



## Crash (1 Apr. 2010)

*Die Machette wird eingeschmolzen  Könnte sich ja sonst jemand verletzen  *


----------



## Rohling (4 Apr. 2010)

*Das Meer rückt an... und macht dem Schmelzofen im Handumdrehen den gar aus. Seither vergnügen sich Wasserratten im einst gefürchteten Schmelztiegel *


----------



## Crash (8 Apr. 2010)

*Wasserratten ???  Nicht so mein Fall.... Darum :*




​


----------



## Alea (9 Apr. 2010)




----------



## Crash (18 Juni 2010)

*Damit es hier mal weiter geht, werden alle "geblitzdingst"*



​


----------



## Jumio (28 Juni 2010)

MEEP fail hab ne sonenbrille auf


----------



## Muli (27 Aug. 2010)

*Die hilft hiergegen aber auch nicht *





​


----------



## amon amarth (15 Sep. 2010)

Da hilft "ganz bestimmt" das gute, alte DUCK & COVER !!!


----------



## bibabaer (7 Dez. 2010)

Nützt Dir aber nichts, wenn das Haus einstürzt


----------



## Buterfly (7 Dez. 2010)

Bauen wir einfach noch größer wieder auf


----------



## bibabaer (7 Dez. 2010)

Und Gott schickte die Sintflut...


----------



## General (7 Dez. 2010)

Und wenn die Sintflut vorbei ist kommt die Dürre 



​


----------



## bibabaer (4 Jan. 2011)

Dann verzieh ich mich einfach in die nächste Oase


----------



## Crash (4 Jan. 2011)

Bäume machen mich wütend 




​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Apr. 2011)

ICH DENKE BEI DEM STAHLBAUM MACHT DEINE KETTENSÄGE SCHLAPP




Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## Dukenuke (12 Mai 2011)

*

Stahlbaum?
Dann hetz ich Dir mal die gute Sonya samt Ihrer Trennscheibe auf`n Hals.
Die wird das Teil schon fällen...





*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Mai 2011)

Gute Idee aber wenn die 
Sonya an diesem Schild vorbeikommt 
wird sie beim Baum nie ankommen




​


----------



## Dukenuke (12 Mai 2011)

*

Hahaha, auch nicht schlecht.
Aber Sonya *muß*, wenn Sie unterwegs ist, immer das Teil hier tragen.






Damit übt das Schild keinen Reiz mehr auf Sie aus und die Reise geht weiter Richtung "Stahlbaum"...​
*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Juni 2011)

Na damit wird sie sich zu helfen wissen also ab nach Dildo:WOW:​


----------



## neman64 (25 Jan. 2012)

Dort wird sie schon von Ihm erwartet



 

George Clooney


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Jan. 2012)

Aber erst wenn Sie mit Ihm fertig ist!!!!​​


----------



## zibeno7 (13 Feb. 2012)

*sorry but you have to post something that is able to fight down the last picture  so find something against that big woman 
*


----------



## supertoudy (7 März 2012)

Ich glaube das Ding sollte helfen!


----------



## astrosfan (8 März 2012)

Müsste reichen 



​


----------



## supertoudy (11 März 2012)

Vielleicht finden die dich ja vorher?!?


----------



## neman64 (15 März 2012)

Können sie Nicht, denn ich ich jage sie mit dem hier


----------



## astrosfan (16 März 2012)

Mühsam zwar, aber der nimmt sie gerade auseinander 



​


----------



## walme (16 März 2012)

dann fangen wir von vorne an


----------



## Babs (16 Sep. 2012)

*Null Problemo* :WOW:



​


----------



## wardrobe malfunction (23 Sep. 2012)

*Pah *



​


----------



## German123 (25 Sep. 2012)

Ziemlich leichtsinnig von dir.


----------



## Babs (26 Sep. 2012)

*Pööö* pleas09



​


----------



## Leitner (26 Sep. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (28 Sep. 2012)

Guter Versuch


----------



## Babs (28 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Spaten85 (28 Sep. 2012)




----------



## Babs (1 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Babs (1 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## MUH (6 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Babs (7 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Babs (12 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## HunterBlade (14 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Babs (15 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## eis (15 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## Babs (16 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## Babs (18 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (20 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Babs (21 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## Farice (29 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Yunan (7 Nov. 2012)




----------



## Freibier (18 Nov. 2012)

& weg ist das Flugzeug


----------



## HunterBlade (9 Dez. 2012)

Die Rakete rostet durch


----------



## krassnshit (12 Dez. 2012)

Das kriegt man sicher wieder weg!


----------



## Fratze (16 Dez. 2012)




----------



## Fratze (20 Dez. 2012)

keiner lust weiterzuspielen?


----------



## Freibier (30 Jan. 2013)

Gduld & ein Besen mehr braucht man nicht , sind ja keine Rotweinflecken


----------



## Amonikable (4 März 2013)

1. Das ist kein Besen.
2. Axt macht alles Putt!


----------



## MuscleGeek (17 März 2013)




----------



## supertoudy (22 März 2013)

Nichts schlägt einen Astronauten!


----------



## Cav (11 Apr. 2013)

Astronaut unschlagbar?
Da gabs die SDI. Sollte zwar gegen Raketen oder Satelliten sein, aber so ein Astronaut dürfte auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Tigy (26 Apr. 2013)

Ihr habt alle keine Chance.


----------



## nylonoo (1 Aug. 2013)

weg ist das Flugzeug 
__________________


----------



## eis (9 Aug. 2013)

nylonoo schrieb:


> weg ist das Flugzeug
> __________________



Das heißt hier *BILDERKRIEG* !!


----------



## eis (9 Aug. 2013)

​


----------



## mrquake (22 Sep. 2013)




----------



## Tigy (24 Sep. 2013)




----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2013)

...und die Schere geht wieder !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (31 Okt. 2013)

Huch 
Jetzt ist mir der Scherenhase ins Feuer gefallen. 
Tut mir Leid!


----------



## Freibier (6 Dez. 2013)

Das gibt Ärger mit der Wasser_Polizei


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Das Wasser lass ich einfach zu Schnee werden, der zu Boden rieselt!


----------



## Robe22 (7 Dez. 2013)

Ich bin so frech und lasse den Schnee wieder zu Wasser werden mit einem haushaltsüblichen Flammenwerfer.


----------



## congo64 (7 Dez. 2013)

genug Sand zum Feuer löschen ...


----------



## Hehnii (8 Dez. 2013)

Den Sand lass ich durch einen gigantischen Sandsturm einfach wegwehen.


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2013)

...ein gigantischer Sonnenaufgang vertreibt den Sandsturm


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Die Sonne wird durch den Mond verdeckt, durch eine lupenreine Sonnenfinsternis.


----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2014)

...und die Sonne kommt wieder !!


----------



## Hehnii (2 Jan. 2014)

Hier im Tunnel scheint niemals die Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2014)

...ne kleine Bombe, und es wird wieder Sonnenhell:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Das Gebirgsmassiv über dem Tunnel war zu mächtig. 
Da konnte auch eine Atombombe nichts ausrichten. 
Im Gegenteil, der Tunnel wurde noch ausgebaut und mit Licht versehen!


----------



## Marco2 (8 Jan. 2014)

...und plötzlich bebte die Erde....
und der Vulkan brach aus...und weg war der Tunnel


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Der Vulkan brach am falschen Berg aus. 
Bei meinem Berg ist alles ruhig geblieben. 
Im Gegenteil, man hat den Tunnel in der Zwischenzeit noch weiter für den Autoverkehr ausgebaut:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Jan. 2014)

Das war` wohl mit dem Tunnel 

*Die Al Kaida hat zugeschlagen*


----------



## Hehnii (10 Jan. 2014)

Ok hast gewonnen. :thumbup:
Es ist alles zerstört. 
Also geht es wieder los mit dem "Garten Eden" und in diesem Fall mit zwei Eva´s.


----------



## Marco2 (12 Jan. 2014)




----------



## Hehnii (16 Jan. 2014)

Die Mädels werden mit dem Krankenwagen ins nächste Krankenhaus gefahren und gerettet! 
Hier das schnelle Krankenauto das ihr Leben gerettet hat:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Die Mädels werden mit dem Krankenwagen ins nächste Krankenhaus gefahren und gerettet!
> Hier das schnelle Krankenauto das ihr Leben gerettet hat:




...da muß ich erst mal schlucken...lol:thumbup:

...da fällt mir erstmal nichts ein


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

...DAS HOCHWASSER !!!

Die Karre versinkt, schnelle Hilfe ist nötig !!!

Die Bundeswehr ist da.......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (20 Jan. 2014)

Wie soll es anders sein, aber im Landeanflug stürzt der Hubschrauber ab.


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

*...die Rettung naht !!!*:thumbup::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2014)




----------



## Hehnii (14 Feb. 2014)

Das Rettungsboot ist leider untergegangen. 
Alles was man nach einer groß angelegten Suchaktion fand war eine Rettungsinsel. 
Ob jemand drin war stand zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht fest.


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2014)

...auch egal, man hat einfach Hunger !!!


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Feb. 2014)

Da hilft natürlich nur Batman und das Anti-Hay-Spray


----------



## Hehnii (23 Feb. 2014)

Die Spraydosen schmeiß ich ins Lagerfeuer bis sie mit einem lauten Knall explodieren!


----------



## Marco2 (24 Feb. 2014)

...und danach wird das Feuer gelöscht !!!


----------



## Marco2 (12 März 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und danach wird das Feuer gelöscht !!!



...bald alle ...lol...


----------



## Hehnii (13 März 2014)

Beim Versuch das Feuer zu löschen ist plötzlich der Schlauch geplatzt. 

Hier das Bild dazu. Aua!!!


----------



## Marco2 (14 März 2014)

*AUA !!!...**ab ins Krankenhaus....*



:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (14 März 2014)

Noch mal Doppel *Aua*!!!
Die Krankenschwester jagt ihm erst mal eine Spritze in seinen Schlauch!


----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2014)

*Was, eine zweite Spritze ???*



...bloß weg hier !!!


----------



## Hehnii (4 Mai 2014)

Beim wegrennen übersieht er eine Wand und knallt voll mit dem Kopf dagegen. 

Aua!!!


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2014)

*...und dadurch fiel die Mauer !!!*



 



*Wahnsinn*:WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Juni 2014)

....und da wo früher die Mauer stand gibt es jetzt den belebten "Potsdamer Platz"


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2014)

...leider heute von "Islamisten" besetzt worden !!!



*....Alllllaaaaahhhhh*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Juni 2014)

Die Demonstranten wurden von der Polizei eingekesselt und werden jetzt geordnet nach Hause begleitet.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2014)

...dauert zu lange, Polizeieinsatz und die Strasse ist wieder frei


----------



## Hehnii (29 Juni 2014)

Nachdem die Demonstranten durch den massiven Polizeieinsatz vom Potsdamer Platz vertrieben wurden haben sie sich jetzt in einer anderen Gegend von Berlin versammelt.


----------



## Freibier (29 Juni 2014)

Aufgrund immer weiterer Demo's holt Deutschland sich den neuen Anti-Demo-beauftragten:




Putin hat Ahnung wie man Demo's verhindert. Keiner wird sich mehr trauen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juni 2014)

...die Opposition hat was dagegen....und holt....
*Müller !!!!!!*


----------



## Cav (1 Juli 2014)

Doch der reißt sich das Kreuzband und ist damit aus dem Spiel!


----------



## Freibier (15 Juli 2014)

Ärzte sind völlig überbewertet , das bekommt jeder herkömmliche Handwerker wieder im nu hin. er brauch nur das richtige Werkzeug


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2014)

*...mein lieber Mann, da ist ja mächtig was schief gegangen...

*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2014)

*Er geht nicht anders !!!*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2014)

*Oh man, schei...e, abgerutscht !!!*



 *Wat`n nu ??*


----------



## Freibier (27 Juli 2014)

Tja da kann wirklich nur noch Bibi Blocksberg helfen




hex hex !


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2014)

Bibi kann nicht kommen, *Besen ist kaputt*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2014)

*Wo bleibt der neue Besen (Porsche) ????*:WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

...keiner eine Idee ???


----------



## Freibier (31 Juli 2014)

Ein Ersatz zu bekommen währe normalerweise nicht schwer, aber nun ist die neu gegründete Besen-gewerkschaft in Streik getreten.




Nun ist wohl jede Hoffnung dahin , wie mir scheint


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2014)

*Der Besen ist out...*

*...es lebe der "Beetle"*:WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (10 Aug. 2014)

Ja, wie soll es anders sein. Bibi ist durch das winken abgelenkt, kommt von der Straße ab und knallt gegen einen Baum. 

*Aua!!!*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

*Bibi kommt wieder !!!*:WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2014)

*Bibi ist wieder da, sie arbeitet jetzt als TV Model*:thumbup:


 ....


----------



## Freibier (10 Sep. 2014)

Als hätte Bibi in letzter Zeit nicht schon genug Probleme gehabt, verklagt das Managment von Pumuckel




jetzt Bibi auf Grund nachgemachte Copyright geschützter Haare


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2014)

*...die Einigung wird einfach *


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2014)

*Bayern ist doch langweilig *



:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

*....Aha, hier wird wieder gewartet, bis Hertha absteigt............*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

*Hertha verliert gegen Bielefeld...und Bibi schwenkt um !!!!*

*So sind die Frauen eben !!!*


----------



## Freibier (30 Okt. 2014)

Ohje,
Voldemort ist bekennender RW Essen Fan & diese mögen den MSV Duisburg nicht wirklich





Bibi scheint nun sein Totfeid zusein. Hoffen wir das beste


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

*Bibi ist mutig........bis Morgen !!!:WOW:*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

*Mutti wird dir schon Manieren beibringen*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2014)

Bist Du hier Alleinunterhalter? 

Bring doch mal ein Bild mit Manuela Schwesig.


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (17 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (17 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (18 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (18 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (18 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (18 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (25 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2015)




----------



## smurf2k (22 Jan. 2015)

Als Neuling raff ich gar nix. Um was gehts? 

Args Bilderkrieg ok *g*

Atombömble such

Gilt Walter Freiwild als "Bömble"? ;-)


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2015)

smurf2k schrieb:


> Als Neuling raff ich gar nix. Um was gehts?
> 
> Args Bilderkrieg ok *g*
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (12 März 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (12 März 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (13 März 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (2 Juni 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (2 Juni 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Juni 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (6 Juli 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (6 Juli 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2015)




----------



## Freibier (21 Juli 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2015)

*...alle verrückt hier !!!*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2015)

*....lecker !!!!*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (15 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Desert Fox (15 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

*..und weg damit !!!*


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Okt. 2015)

Der zerlegt dein Spielzeug


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

*
...Geht nicht, der Akku ist alle !!!:WOW:*


----------



## Desert Fox (21 Okt. 2015)

Hab doch ersatz dabei :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...erstmal Pause !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...ich gebe noch einen

 aus


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2015)

..na los, noch` Kleenen

.........hab dich nicht so !!!


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Okt. 2015)

Und weg ist das Bier und der der Kuemmerling.


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2015)




----------



## Desert Fox (4 Nov. 2015)

Und meins


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

:WOW::WOW:*Erziehung ist Alles !!!*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (25 Dez. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Schweizer (13 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2016)

*na, wenn das mal gut geht !!!*


----------



## Spezi30 (30 Jan. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


>




Was für ein polemischer Schwachsinn.


----------



## Marco2 (1 Feb. 2016)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Was für ein polemischer Schwachsinn.




*Tja, Meister...Die WAHRHEIT ist immer unangenehm !!!*


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Tja, Meister...Die WAHRHEIT ist immer unangenehm !!!*


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (10 März 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (10 März 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (10 März 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (10 März 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)




----------



## Freibier (28 Aug. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (5 Nov. 2016)

*Theme closed !!!!*​


----------



## hirnknall (30 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


>



Danke für das schöne Bild in der *Funstuff Ecke* 

Wie geht es jetzt weiter, soll ich Belustigung der User noch ein Impressionen aus Mexiko zeigen oder lieber ein paar Bilder aus einem x-belibigen Knast in Brasilien 

Nix für ungut, mein lieber Marco2, aber Du hast echt einen an der Klatsche :angry:

Wie kannst Du hier so eine Kacke posten, echt kein Plan soso


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2017)

*Das Thema hieß "Bilderkrieg" und nicht "Wörterkrieg" !!*


----------



## gzbktvzt (21 Dez. 2017)

omg - das geht ja mal garnicht


----------

